# Bottom Round Roast Suggestions



## sunshine (Apr 6, 2012)

Took a bottom round roast out of the freezer for tomorrow's smoke.  Never have tried smoking any type of roast so I hope this one will work.  Actually, I am really new to smoking and have not smoke much at all.  Anyone have some instructions and suggestion on how to cook and a rub is necessary, I do have Jeff''s rub but there must be others.  I do have some Mesquite wood that a friend recommended to me.  I have a master Forge smoker, that sometimes is hard to keep at a steady temperature.  Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is a link to several posts on Bottom Round for you to go thru and pick out what you like 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Bottom+Round+

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location 

Thanks and good luck


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2012)

Give this a shot, good stuff. I'm a fan of Montreal Steak Seasoning on Beef...JJ

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.


----------



## venture (Apr 6, 2012)

Others have given you great info.

Take it to medium or less depending on your family preference.  The best part is the leftovers.  Refrig and slice thin on your slicer for sandwiches.  Vacu pak and freeze.  You will eat well for a while!

Be sure to cut and slice across the grain, as this is not the most tender cut on the animal.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone have it in the smoker now.  For some reason I cannot get the temperature on the smoker lower than 200.  I tried keeping the vents on both sides and top open and then tried closed.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## teeznuts (Apr 7, 2012)

You don't really want the temp to go below 200. 225-250 is the perfect range for smoking/BBQ.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you.  The roast is only about a 3 pounder, how long do you think it will take.

The rub I used was Sugar, Sale, Paprika and black pepper

I mixed up some Cola, EVOO, garlic and onion Powder and Cayenne Pepper and have been injectaing approx every 45 mintues.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 7, 2012)

It turned out great!

After a bit in the refrigerator I sliced it for sandwiches.

If I can figure out how to upload pictures I'll do that.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

